# 2013 Cycling Goals



## Norry1 (2 Dec 2012)

Now we are in the last month of the year, I'm thinking about my cycling goals for 2013.

1. Do the Century a Month Challenge

2. Have one "1000 mile" month

3. Have a bash at Cyclocross racing

4. Be a better mechanic at the end of the year than at the start (not hard)

5. Beat 50 mph on a bike

6. Beat previous best annual mileage of 5207

What are your goals??


----------



## gavroche (2 Dec 2012)

-to still be accident free.
- to improve my yearly mileage.
- to ride to places I have not been before
- to do at least one 50 mile ride
- possibly to buy a second road bike,( finances and wife allowing!)
but most of all, to remain healthy and fairly fit.


----------



## tug benson (2 Dec 2012)

Get my first century ride

I want to cycle coast to coast, just needs to pick the best roads in Scotland for it

Have my average speed about 17 MPH on my bigger rides

And when i lose a bit more weight i want to get myself closer to the top opf the leader board on all the local climbs on strava


----------



## Drago (2 Dec 2012)

Keep cycling regularly.

Off roadibg in Iceland again, or possibly the Faroes, Shetlands etc.

But nothing particularly goal oriented.


----------



## defy-one (2 Dec 2012)

ride and smile, keep it simple


----------



## DiddlyDodds (2 Dec 2012)

To have a few long rides and lots of short ones , but mainly just getting out on nice days


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Dec 2012)

To be accident free. To maintain my average speed(although on my new bike it's dropped by 1mph i'm not bothered as it's caused by having mudguards ). To have a go on a tandem would be nice as well.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2012)

To ride my bike again!
Not die trying.
Not get scarily close to dying either! 
(Of course as soon as I get cycling again, all the other usual cycling goals will kick in.)


----------



## WychwoodTrev (2 Dec 2012)

Hi ya martin
Those are some tough goals  
Top 50 mph My best is 45 and by christ was I pedalling some

My goals for the year are

1) To beat my TT pb which is 25:55 hopng to get a 23:59 or better
2) Take part in a crit race and not get dropped by the cat 4s
3) My mileage is up to 3285 this year so far so would like to get that up to 4000 plus in 2013
4) My biggest ride has been 60 miles so would like to break the century atleast once
5) T get out more with performance cycles on their sat morning training rides and not get dropped
6) lose some of the weight I have put back on since packing in smoking

Hopefully come back to this in 12 months time and be able to put a tick next to all of them


----------



## Nearly there (2 Dec 2012)

Do the c2c route in a dayor maybe two have a crack at Hardknott pass continue to get fitter do a sportive or two and climb those strava tables


----------



## numbnuts (2 Dec 2012)

I'll be happy to still be alive at the end of 2013.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2012)

Nothing very adventurous I'm afraid.

I am currently rapidly losing fitness due to horrible icy roads and freezing temperatures so just want to pick things up again in the spring and stay safe, fit and healthy basically.

If I can increase mileage and fitness a bit wouldn't mind trying a shortish sportive just for fun.


----------



## MattHB (2 Dec 2012)

3 sportives
5000 miles
To race (road) for the first time. I don't worry about how well I do in that
Get my FTP to 300w (currently about 245)
To manage to do this with a new born daughter (due January)
Not to murder anyone at work


----------



## r80 (2 Dec 2012)

1. Join a club
2. Try sportive
3. Complete a 100mi ride
4. Have a week long tour somewhere


----------



## mattobrien (2 Dec 2012)

4,000 miles for the year.
To average over 20mph on rides a little more often and over longer distances.
A few more 100+ mile rides, managed three this year.
Continue to improve and enjoy.


----------



## Minotier (2 Dec 2012)

Keep safe.
Enjoy the ride.
Get a few hundred mile rides in.
Buy a new bike.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Dec 2012)

Survive the year
Continue with weightloss (although I am not particularly large) Crankarm has a differing opinion of this without knowing me 
More Sportives - I did two this year but should have been more
Join a club
Meet and marry a female cyclist who will beast me on training rides
Visit 7stanes
Ride MTB more (read: learn how)
MTFU: Too many rides called off due to weather and lack of appropriate clothing. 
Enter some form of race
Enter at least 1 cyclocross race

10,000 miles accrued
Enjoy it


----------



## jefmcg (2 Dec 2012)

LEL 2013


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2012)

jefmcg said:


> LEL 2013


Oh yes - I forgot about LEL. Here are my updated goals:

To ride my bike again!
Not die trying.
Not get scarily close to dying either! 
Don't even think about riding LEL 2013!
Enjoy reading about other mad people's riders' LEL 2013!


----------



## Peteaud (2 Dec 2012)

Mine

100 miler
beat my New Forest Rattler sportive time
Do the Watchet - West bay C2C for the Dorset & Somerset air ambulance
Get Stava looking good.
Eat more cake.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2012)

Do less cycling.....


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Dec 2012)

Ride more, care less.

Continue to make sure I NEVER join a cycling club.

Get a grip and lose weight.

Increase my 100 mile ride tally.

Career change?

Stop writing lists that will inevitably go to the dogs, (apart from NEVER joining a club that is).


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Do less cycling.....


I can see that _accidentally_ riding more than 10,000 miles in a year must be annoying!


----------



## oldfatfool (2 Dec 2012)

Aim to do more forum/club/ctc/audax rides
Thinking of LEL 2013, booked the holidays so at least semi serious 
Aim to get at least a week in France, either Cingles on the roadie or touring Calais to Spain with Berty Bassett of this parish (holiday/ funds and swmbo dependent)

Will use one of these goals to raise a shed load of cash for abandoned Greyhounds, aim to hopefully raise more than this years 2K total


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Dec 2012)

Cycle in a foreign land (only done Wales, so far  ).
Perhaps cycle an Alpine pass - maybe Stelvio?
Sub 24 min 10 mile TT.
Race and finish in the points.
Improve PBs by 30 secs, on Box Hill & Ditchling.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Dec 2012)

2013.

I like the ride more care less as mooted above.

I'll add ride more eat more pies.

Oh and finish restoring my old shopper bike.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (2 Dec 2012)

My number one aim is to be less fixated on beating the previous years mileage. Just get out there and ride.
Having achieved Randonneur 1000 status, by completing a 300km audax, to try and repeat it.


----------



## Hip Priest (2 Dec 2012)

I've not completed my 2012 goals yet!

1) 4000 miles - I'm on 3800ish and worrying that the ice might scupper me
2) Do a century ride - Achieved
3) Get over The Ryals without putting a foot down - I think I can acheive this now, but only if weather permits a long ride.

All being well, next year's will be:

1) 4000 miles again
2) Do the Virgin Cyclone full route (104 miles)
3) Get up Crawleyside Bank without putting a foot down


----------



## Eribiste (2 Dec 2012)

I'd like to do an imperial century, try a sportive or an audax, and get up Malvern Priory bank without stopping!


----------



## Grizzly (2 Dec 2012)

Have fun and enjoy whatever I do.


----------



## Andrew_P (2 Dec 2012)

To Cycle 10000+ miles next year
Do more Social/fun cycling.
With a bit kniving plan the Family Holiday to be within striking distance of the Pyrenees.
Resist buying a new bike
Spend less on bike stuff
To still be here to plan for 2014 and knive for maybe the Alps to be within striking distance.


----------



## mark c (2 Dec 2012)

To cycle 3000 miles.
to do a tour.


----------



## jefmcg (2 Dec 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Oh yes - I forgot about LEL. Here are my updated goals:
> 
> To ride my bike again!
> Not die trying.
> ...


 
Hope you don't mind, ColinJ, but I'm kind of using your recent experiences to drive this goal. I only heard about LEL recently, and I'm not really in shape for it now, and if it was on more often I'd push it back a year or two. But 2017? Who knows what happen in the next 4 years, so "seize the day".

GWS.


----------



## HLaB (2 Dec 2012)

I think my goal is to ride the bike and explore, if anything else comes from it (speed/distance etc), as long as its not an accident/off so beit.


----------



## DCLane (2 Dec 2012)

Mine are:

1) Do 3 major sportives; Cheshire Cat Long, Etape du Dales, Wiggle Dragon Ride
2) Get a racing licence Done. That's one 2013 goal completed already 
3) Go racing, now I've joined a club and will have done no. 2
4) Complete 2 triathlons (Skipton - sprint, Yorkshire - Olympic).
5) To keep enjoying it ... and not die in the process


----------



## Eribiste (2 Dec 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> If that's the climb from the Marlbank up towards British Camp past Little Malvern Priory, I know it well.
> 
> My middle child uses it as a training climb in good weather as part of a longer circuit.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's the badger. Brought me to a halt on my Pashley Roadster this year, dammit! I've got a lighter bike now though, with a shedload more gears to play with, so I might be in with a chance next time. Maybe.


----------



## Boris Bajic (2 Dec 2012)

Eribiste said:


> Yes, that's the badger. Brought me to a halt on my Pashley Roadster this year, dammit! I've got a lighter bike now though, with a shedload more gears to play with, so I might be in with a chance next time. Maybe.


 
You will do it on a lighter bike... if not at the first attempt then the second or third. 

But it is the bastard lovechild of two other bastards as a climb. It smiles at you from about a mile away and looks all shallow and friendly... It only starts to feel steep as you get to the priory and by then you've been sold a dummy.

Once you get to the main road to great malvern, try turning left to British Camp instead. That will make you wish bicycles had never been invented.

Keep at it and enjoy the stunning views.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2012)

jefmcg said:


> Hope you don't mind, ColinJ, but I'm kind of using your recent experiences to drive this goal. I only heard about LEL recently, and I'm not really in shape for it now, and if it was on more often I'd push it back a year or two. But 2017? Who knows what happen in the next 4 years, so "seize the day".
> 
> GWS.


Go for it! I've certainly learned the hard way this year not to assume that things can be put off indefinitely. I sent an email to a friend in July saying that my sedentary lifestyle would catch up with me one day and less than 2 weeks later it did - _big style!_

Ultra long distance is never going to be my thing but I've done three or four rides over 140 miles and I could see myself doing 200 miles one day if I got fit enough to do it in a reasonable time.


----------



## Trail Child (3 Dec 2012)

My List:

1. Do at least one local tour or Grand Prix.
2. A yearly total of at least 5000 km.
3. My first +100 km ride.
4. Spectate at my first pro race (either Gatineau, Montreal, or Quebec since they are all close).
5. Whisper goal is to cycle to the American border and back (maybe even *gasp* cross the border).
6. Do more group rides.


----------



## snorri (3 Dec 2012)

It looks as if I may only reach 90% of my 2012 target, I'm blaming the poor weather for a shorter than usual summer tour.
Maybe I should set a metric target next year, keep the same numbers and change from miles to kilometres.
Decisions decisions.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (3 Dec 2012)

Finish building my s/s mountain bike
Avoid riding on the road anymore than I have to (I've had enough of the motons)
Do a 100 mile offroad


----------



## Nebulous (3 Dec 2012)

I don't want to think about next year yet! This year's target is still in the balance. 

Many of mine have already been said including 50 mph, improving TT pbs, trying road racing - but the elephant in the room is LEL. That is haunting me, like few things ever have.


----------



## Eribiste (3 Dec 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> You will do it on a lighter bike... if not at the first attempt then the second or third.
> 
> But it is the b****** lovechild of two other b******s as a climb. It smiles at you from about a mile away and looks all shallow and friendly... It only starts to feel steep as you get to the priory and by then you've been sold a dummy.
> 
> ...


 As it happens, that's the way I went, because I had an important appointment with a pint of Daniel Batham's at The Chase Inn, off Jubilee Drive. I did have to work at that climb up to British Camp though, and I confess I had some stern words to say about the matter too. I got up that bit without stopping though (just) so honour was partially served! Talk about rubber legs! Never was good beer so well earned!


----------



## Christopher (3 Dec 2012)

Only two: do a big col such as the Tourmalet, Galibier, Mt Ventoux etc. And do a few Audaxes, as I have never done either.

Have done or at least attempted to do everything else in cycling I am interested in... except organise a forum ride.


----------



## apb (3 Dec 2012)

Thinking of doing the Edinburgh - St. Andrews ride on my single speed. Not sure if this is such a wise thing to do, still thinking about it.

Other than that keep cycling, stay off the buses. Get my wee man into cycling (more so).


----------



## deanE (3 Dec 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Aim to do more forum/club/ctc/audax rides
> Thinking of LEL 2013, booked the holidays so at least semi serious
> Aim to get at least a week in France, either Cingles on the roadie or touring Calais to Spain with Berty Bassett of this parish (holiday/ funds and swmbo dependent)
> 
> Will use one of these goals to raise a shed load of cash for abandoned Greyhounds, aim to hopefully raise more than this years 2K total


what’s the link to your greyhound charity? Perhaps we can help you with at least one of your aims.


----------



## deanE (3 Dec 2012)

1. I will reach my 2012 target of 4000 miles this week so will raise it to 5000 for next year.
2. JOGLE
3. 100K ride per month.


----------



## tyred (3 Dec 2012)

Don't crash.


----------



## jdtate101 (3 Dec 2012)

Complete the Dragon Grand Fondo & La Marmotte.


----------



## oldfatfool (3 Dec 2012)

deanE said:


> what’s the link to your greyhound charity? Perhaps we can help you with at least one of your aims.


 Hi Dean thanks for the thought, this year cycled the Alps and Pyrenees for SOL's emergency kennel fund and with the aid of cyclechatters raised a little over £2k, unfortunately my link as now expired but donations to SOL can be made securely here: https://mydonate.bt.com/charities/sighthoundsonline and I will besetting up a new page for my next fundraiser when I finalise details


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Dec 2012)

My goal is to not make any plans, because I very much doubt I'll stick to them......


----------



## HLaB (3 Dec 2012)

apb said:


> Thinking of doing the Edinburgh - St. Andrews ride on my single speed. Not sure if this is such a wise thing to do, still thinking about it.
> 
> Other than that keep cycling, stay off the buses. Get my wee man into cycling (more so).


@Touche has done it plenty of times on a fix, you'll have no problem on a SS


----------



## redcard (3 Dec 2012)

Get to 65KGs
Average 500 miles per month
Club run at least twice a month
Get involved in some proper racing
Start an n+1 fund

All easily attainable!


----------



## apb (3 Dec 2012)

Cool, I might give it a shot. Cheers.


----------



## Chris.IOW (3 Dec 2012)

Good thread, enjoyed reading everyones goals.

mine are:

1) Get out cycling more after a disappointing 2012 (Mainly due to an injury)
2) Learn how to maintain my own bike
3) Buy a Garmin
4) Not finish last in this ..http://www.gruyere-cycling-tour.ch/en/home
5) Enjoy spending time on my lovely Bianchi


----------



## stumpy66 (3 Dec 2012)

1. Target this year was 3000miles, which ive done with a month to spare, so it'll be 3500 miles for next year
2. Not to buy any more bikes, currently have 6
3. Do more sportives, this year I only did one
4. Do two tours again, hopefully to Shetland/Orkney


----------



## Talc1976 (3 Dec 2012)

1- Do my first 100mile ride.
2-Complete the London to Edinburgh 400 miles in 4 days.
3- Lose another stone in weight, and continue to get fitter.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Dec 2012)

First and foremost: not to fall off!
Learn to use gears
then
go on a bike maintenance course in order to learn how to make my bikes single speed


----------



## RWright (4 Dec 2012)

1. 3000 miles for the year
2. 50 mile ride
3. Metric Century ride
4. More climbing
5. Learn how to wrap bar tape


----------



## FreeFlow Bikes (5 Dec 2012)

My goals / sportives for 2013 are:

Lose weight
Improve hill climbing
Scottish Bike Show Sportive 65 miles
Etape Caledonia 81 miles
Graeme Obree Sportive 48 miles
Pedal for Scotland 110 miles
So pretty busy schedule and goals for 2013 with more Sportives to be added.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Dec 2012)

goals?

be able to walk again (by which I mean get back hiking/mountaineering) - going to be difficult since I can't yet walk around a supermarket
continue with "the" recovery - work out how to get my head around the scars.
avoid any other canine incidents
get back on (any) tour somehow (ideally able to carry my own kit by end of the year) - LEJOG/JOGLE?
probably a completely unfeasible one for me at at least - try a 100 miler (100km acheived prior to canine incident)


----------



## ColinJ (5 Dec 2012)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> goals?
> 
> be able to walk again (by which I mean get back hiking/mountaineering) - going to be difficult since I can't yet walk around a supermarket
> continue with "the" recovery - work out how to get my head around the scars.
> ...


Funny thing this 'liking' business ... I didn't mean that I liked the fact that you were savaged by dogs - I meant I liked the fact that you are determined not to let it stop you doing what you want to do!


----------



## surfatwork (5 Dec 2012)

1. Do 30miles on my old MTB with no stops in 2.5hrs
2. 100miles on a roadbike (atleast twice)
3. London-Paris in Sep 2013


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Dec 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Funny thing this 'liking' business ... I didn't mean that I liked the fact that you were savaged by dogs - I meant I liked the fact that you are determined not to let it stop you doing what you want to do!


I understood & thank you. 
End goal, which is a couple of years down the line at least, is to get back out on *that* tour. Not sure if carry on wfrom where left off or simply ditch the Pamir Highway and just get out to the Andes instead...


----------



## billy1561 (6 Dec 2012)

For me, to top my mileage this year.
Lose a little weight to help on those hills.
Stay healthy.
Would love to attempt the end to end either way but unsure of getting enough time off (and the cost!) May settle for a coast to coast.
Try one long distance audax.
Learn a little more about my bikes mechanically.
Stop being so lazy and leave the car at home on night shifts


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Dec 2012)

Norry1 said:


> Now we are in the last month of the year, I'm thinking about my cycling goals for 2013.
> 
> 1. Do the Century a Month Challenge
> 
> ...


 
Apart from the cyclocross bit that's bang on for my goals! Although my annual mileage for 2012 is about half yours.


----------



## BrumJim (6 Dec 2012)

Cracked so many targets this year, that I don't know what to do for next year. This year I have:
1. Done my first 100 mile ride
2. Done my first 200 mile ride
3. Done my first 50 miles without stopping
4. Averaged 21 mile/h on my morning commute
5. Done my best times ever on all three of my regular commuting routes
6. Kidderminster Killer.

I think that my biggest challenge next year is going to be buying my 2nd bike. Given that family is expanding by 1 in a few days and we have just moved house, this will be a real toughie.


----------



## billy1561 (6 Dec 2012)

You taking in a refugee Jim? 
Only kidding, good luck with the new addition.


----------



## redste (6 Dec 2012)

As a fairly new cyclist my goal for next year is to do the Manchester to Blackpool ride.


----------



## middleagecyclist (6 Dec 2012)

Jan 5th. Get a place for the LEL! (fingers crossed)
Pre July. SR
Spring. N+1 audax bike
April. First FNRttC 
June/July. Boys weekend S2S (Whitehaven to Sunderland)
July/Aug. LEL
Jan-Dec. Imperial century a month
After August. Lighten up on the cycling a bit!


----------



## ankaradan (7 Dec 2012)

Stay healthy, and spend alot more time out on the bike
Spend some time in the UK, and do a long tour, maybe LEJOG


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Dec 2012)

To stay puncture free! Dare i boast that i haven't had one since about May?!


----------



## Licramite (9 Dec 2012)

do my first 70mile in a day - home to the coast.
day walking and back again.


----------



## ACS (9 Dec 2012)

Stay healthy
Maintain or increase my 5000 mile yearly average (10k km would be nice)
Learn to climb, see below 
Finish the Snow Roads Audax within the time allowance (I'm not quick)
Ride at least a 100km per month.
.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Dec 2012)

To count up all my rides over the last 6 years. I've always written them down with all the details of where i went,time it took etc , a bit anorak maybe? The last time i counted how many miles i'd done was in 2006 when i totalled something like 13,000 miles. Who knows, i might have travelled around the world without knowing.


----------



## bikepacker (18 Dec 2012)

On my 60th birthday in June 2003 I made a plan to cycle 100,000 miles in the next 10 years. Having done 95,734 of them as of today, my next years plans are geared to completing the target with a 70 mile ride on my 70th birthday. The rest of the year will include:
3 week cycle camping tour in France in May.
3 week Coast to Coast of France in September
Either Scotland or Switzerland in July for 3 weeks.
Plus other cycle camping trips in UK.


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Dec 2012)

Hopefully my plan is to do more miles than this year and do more longer rides at weekends when time permits! The miles in my sig are more or less commuting but now that I have gears  Hopefully going to tackle some of the knee wreckers round my way which were hard going on the 48x16 fixed! Oh and shed some more timber, certainly trimmed down alot since start of year however that equates to about 3.5kg, just seem to have developed muscle no bad thing mind!


----------



## Trickedem (18 Dec 2012)

My main goal for 2013 is to do LEL. As part of the training for this I also intend to do some other Audax goals: RRTY. Randonnee round the year. 12 months of 200 km rides and a Super randonneur of 200, 300, 400 and 600km rides. 
I'm also going to some nice social rides and a few FRiday night rides to the coast.


----------



## TheDoctor (18 Dec 2012)

My goals are :-
To get down to 90 kilos. That's less than when I did Ventoux a few years back.
Do another century.
Do a few weekend tours, and maybe a week-long solo one (partner permitting)
Get my FWD 'bent built.
Get my Kirk on the road.


----------



## Matthew_T (18 Dec 2012)

- To improve other peoples view of me on here (I am not a troll).
- 7000 or 8000 miles.
- Reach 50mph on my new bike.
- Beat plenty of Strava segments set by other people.


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Dec 2012)

Very difficult to pin down specific goals as I am a bit manic in my approach and tend to want to do a bit of everything so in the broadest sense, my goal is to get as much racing in and do as well as I can, regardless of format.

My focus will be on 10 mile TT's, 25 mile TT's (and some specific times on specific courses) and Hill Climbs, priority will be given to these events, plus a couple of 50 mile TT's. I am aiming to ride the National HC Champ's up the Stang, so will need to enter a few other open HC's in order to get something to write on my entry form. I will also ride a few of the local crit's and road races for the experience and training, will basically aim to be in the bunch at the end, if I can snipe a few point's here and there by riding smart, that would be great, esp if I can get enough points to move up to Cat 3 or beyond, but these races will firmly be considered supplementary to my TT season, not my priority.

My "project" this year will be to complete my TT rig build and then to start working on a bunch of weight weenie stuff for HC's


----------



## Leescfc79 (21 Dec 2012)

Complete a 100k
Try a club ride
Go clipless


----------



## Cycleops (21 Dec 2012)

My goal is to get down the local shop in less than ten minutes for my packet of fags and can of coke. Haven't managed less than twenty so far.


----------



## Cavalol (21 Dec 2012)

To get rid of the modern bikes I have (bar two, which I won't sell) and probably continue to collect old ones instead. I must decide which of the current fleet deserves a full resto job, it'll probably be the Raleigh.

Big ride: All of the Coast-to-Coast (Morecambe to Brid) or (as early talks are being held soon] a sort of tag team event on a much grander scale.


----------



## snorri (21 Dec 2012)

I hope to maintain health and find sufficient energy to cycle through another year, I'll set the same target mileage even although I have not hit the target this year due mainly to poor weather causing me to curtail my summer tour.
My plan is to get away from the UK for a few weeks in summer, explore somewhere new and revisit places that appeal to me. I will continue to endeavour to find ways of going around hills rather than over them.
It would be nice to think that 2013 will be the year when Transport Scotland actually realises that cycling is a mode of transport to which they owe a degree of responsibility.


----------



## cyberknight (22 Dec 2012)

More miles !
Been a bit of a slack year for me so hopefully next year i shall get more long rides in and a couple of sportives.
If i can get the miles in i want to have a crack at the fast group of my local CC , they bowl along on a club run of 50-70 miles with an average of about 20 mph .Currently going with the medium group over a similar distance and spening most of the time on the front averaging 18 mph or so .


----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 Dec 2012)

I want to do what I did this year, i.e. lots of distance and lots of hill-climbing, because I find the latter quite addictive! In addition to that, I'd like to go on a bike-oriented holiday overseas, either in Western Europe or Canada, because I've been told they both have great hills for cycling. I don't know when the latter goal will occur (if ever), but it gives me something to look forward to.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Dec 2012)

@victor
If you ever get the UK, London in particular. I'm in no doubt that myself and a good few other CC folk would be more then happy to hook up and show you the sights. And could also arrange the borrow of a bike if needed. 
So come on over...............


----------



## Bill-H (23 Dec 2012)

This year i have only managed 530 miles since i started with a learning curve lots of improvement needed but i am hoping to try and complete the following
squeeze in 2000 miles this year (around my 60 hour average week)
metric 100
75 mile
100 mile
but more importantly try improve my hill climbing currently get right down to 3 mph on my local hills 
get my average speed up
lose weight
JUNE 2014 lejogle in 3 weeks


----------



## mcshroom (23 Dec 2012)

Hmm, this will make a nice list of missed targets next December.

In 2013 I aim to: -

Cycle the 8000km target I'm not going to manage this year (looks like I'll only get to about 7500)
Do another Metric Century a month challenge
Get below 100kg for the first time in many years
Do two cycle tours. Probably one in the Highlands/Islands and one in Northern Ireland
Do some more fell walking (I think I've only done one walk in the fells this year)


----------



## rb58 (31 Dec 2012)

For 2013:

6,800 miles
26 imperial century rides (every other week)
One Big Adventure - not sure what yet though.


----------



## craven2354 (31 Dec 2012)

redste said:


> As a fairly new cyclist my goal for next year is to do the Manchester to Blackpool ride.


Will you be doing the day ride or the bhf night ride?


----------



## philinmerthyr (31 Dec 2012)

Norry1 said:


> Now we are in the last month of the year, I'm thinking about my cycling goals for 2013.
> 
> 
> What are your goals??



1. Complete the London 100 and raise a load of cash for Beating Bowel Cancer

2. Cycle my way to a 5 st weight loss. (Currently 21st)

3. Done 850 miles in the last 3 months. Planning on 4k in 2013

4. Keep enjoying it


----------



## busdennis (1 Jan 2013)

1. beat this years total of 1736 (should be easy as only really started cycling in the summer)
2. get below 15 stone. (current weight 16st 8, weight loss this year 1 st)
3. get under 26 mins for a 10mile tt (best time this year 27min 47sec)
4. complete a 100 mile ride (best this year was 60)


----------



## albion (1 Jan 2013)

Am aiming for 10,000 miles but more hopefully I'd like to become an all weather biker again.

Pure co-incidence that today's run is a sunny one.


----------



## mickle (1 Jan 2013)

Im hoping to be able to ride one or more of my bikes.


----------



## summerdays (1 Jan 2013)

I've had a little think...... and these are some of my ideas for 2013:

To watch some cycling - I enjoyed watching the Olympic coverage on the TV and going to see Bradley Wiggins at Hampton Court, so I would like to make the effort to watch some other cycling live.

To cycle every week (I get lazy when I'm not commuting!!!)

To get an N+1 .... once I've worked out what I would like it to be ... currently I could argue for several different types of bikes.

To do a major service of my bikes - rather than getting the bike shop to do so.

To do a small cycle tour either with Mr Summerdays or the entire family.


----------



## gavroche (1 Jan 2013)

was 178 miles short of my target in 2012 so my goals for 2013 is not to have any. I will keep a log of my outings and see where I stand by the end of 2013 and be happy with that.


----------



## Boon 51 (1 Jan 2013)

100 mile road ride.. and increase my average on the mountains 18 mph (dont know what riding on the flat is as its all mountain where I live)
60 mile off road ride..
So we shall see... by Jan 1st 2014..


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Jan 2013)

2 simple ones, 

1. Not to have any fault or non fault cycling accidents or incidents.
2. To stay healthy and not have (or ignore) niggling aches and pains.

These would in turn would lead to more cycling, which I'd like to do.


----------



## Paul_L (2 Jan 2013)

No specific mileage targets, although I have set my MCL ticker target to match last year's total.

Ride up Mont Ventoux (date booked!)

Have an accident free year. Didn't quite manage this in 2012 having spent 3 nights in hospital after a 35mph tumble.

Complete my British Cycling level 2 coaching certificate.

Ride a few club TTs


----------



## Booyaa (2 Jan 2013)

Complete 1000 miles this year.

Started off badly today when I went to retrieve my bike and the P fairy has visited my shed!


----------



## Mallory (2 Jan 2013)

Simple. RIDE more and more

5000km yearly total would be good.


----------



## MickL (2 Jan 2013)

To commute more by bike rather than get the bus.


----------



## Biker Joe (2 Jan 2013)

After being off the bike for over a year due to illness,get back to being cycling fit,complete 50 mile runs by mid summer, 100 miles by the end of summer,10 miles in 40 mins.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (3 Jan 2013)

Really enjoy cycling and meeting new cool people who cycle (same as the previous year)


----------



## Kies (3 Jan 2013)

Commute more,drive less, and lose another 15lbs


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Jan 2013)

My aim is to be fit for my London- Paris ride in July. I get in just in time to watch Cav give them a good pasting....


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Jan 2013)

My goal is to survive another year on our pot holed, barely visible faded white lines and road signs, green mould covered, tree blocking view of direction signs, full of motorists who, don't have lights, don't indicate, give you minimal passing space etc etc roads!! Then if i don't come off in the meantime and i'm still here this time next year then i'll be happy!


----------



## DooDah (9 Jan 2013)

My 2013 goal is to reach 200 posts on this forum, so that I can try the saddle library thingy


----------



## middleagecyclist (30 Jan 2013)

*Jan 5th. Get a place for the LEL! (fingers crossed) *
Pre July. SR
Spring. N+1 audax bike
April. First FNRttC
June/July. Boys weekend S2S (Whitehaven to Sunderland)
July/Aug. LEL
Jan-Dec. Imperial century a month. *Jan century done*
After August. Lighten up on the cycling a bit!


----------



## snorri (30 Jan 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> . Lighten up on the cycling a bit!


Are you OK mac? You (avatar) don't look so sharp.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> *Jan 5th. Get a place for the LEL! (fingers crossed) *
> Pre July. SR
> Spring. N+1 audax bike
> April. First FNRttC
> ...


 

Some good goals there


----------



## Ningishzidda (30 Jan 2013)

Win the Scratch trophy again.


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Jan 2013)

Hmm, Today I 'registered interest' and filled in the application form, for a 1200 mile, 2 week ride: Barcelona>Tolouse>Paris>Belgium>Holland>Harwich>Hatfield ride, that's likely to happen in Sept.

Unknown if I will get a place or if I will sign up for the entire thing - I may opt for the first 8 days which is Barcelona>Paris, via the Pyrenees. Charity caper, through work - so it's dependant upon my confidence in raising a whole bundle of sponsorship!


----------



## middleagecyclist (30 Jan 2013)

snorri said:


> Are you OK mac? You (avatar) don't look so sharp.


I'm fine. Leg feeling better after the weekend. Avatar a reflection of my increased desire for anonymity while still retaining an online identity (+ I felt like messing round in Photoshop).


----------



## middleagecyclist (25 Apr 2013)

An update on my 2013 cycling goals. How are yours going?

*Jan 5th. Get a place for the LEL! (fingers crossed). *
Pre July- an SR. _*I'm doing 200k distance already but packed my only 200 event in Jan due to a dodgy knee. I have a DIY 300 route awaiting validation to do when I can fit it in and have dates for a 400 in May and a 600 in June. I'll fit in a 200 event somewhere as well._
*Spring. N+1 audax bike A shiney red Hewitt Chiltern. Very nice.*
*April. First FNRttC** York to Hull. A fine ride.*
June/July. Boys weekend S2S (Whitehaven to Sunderland). _*Booked a weekend in July for the boys. Only a 100 miler though but should still be fun._
July/Aug. LEL.
Jan-Dec. Imperial century a month. _Jan, Feb, March and April centuries done._
After August. Lighten up on the cycling a bit!


----------



## Bill-H (1 Jul 2013)

Bill-H said:


> This year i have only managed 530 miles since i started with a learning curve lots of improvement needed but i am hoping to try and complete the following
> squeeze in 2000 miles this year (around my 60 hour average week)
> metric 100
> 75 mile
> ...




Well I have completed both my metric and imperial century my average speed has increased slightly and smaller hills are easier. another stone to lose to help their i think. currently 1400 miles into the 2000 target so all going well.


----------



## busdennis (1 Jul 2013)

busdennis said:


> 1. beat this years total of 1736 (should be easy as only really started cycling in the summer)
> 2. get below 15 stone. (current weight 16st 8, weight loss this year 1 st)
> 3. get under 26 mins for a 10mile tt (best time this year 27min 47sec)
> 4. complete a 100 mile ride (best this year was 60)


 
1 see total below
2 three pounds to go
3 smashed with a 22.58
4 still not done yet with my longest ride being 77 but i do feel lke i could complete at anytime


----------



## middleagecyclist (1 Jul 2013)

A further update on my 2013 cycling goals. How are yours going?

*Jan 5th. Get a place for the LEL! (fingers crossed). *
Pre July- an SR. _I've done a 200 and 400, did not finish a 600 but learnt a lot and have a 300 scheduled for this month._
*Spring. N+1 audax bike A shiney red Hewitt Chiltern. Very nice.*
*April. First FNRttC** York to Hull. A fine ride.*
June/July. Boys weekend S2S (Whitehaven to Sunderland). _Got the boys w/end beer cycle crawl 100 miler this weekend._
July/Aug. LEL.
Jan-Dec. Imperial century a month. _Jan, Feb, March, April, May and June centuries done._
After August. Lighten up on the cycling a bit!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jul 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> An further update on my 2013 cycling goals. How are yours going?


 


ColinJ said:


> Oh yes - I forgot about LEL. Here are my updated goals:
> 
> To ride my bike again!
> Not die trying.
> ...



Done!
So far, so good!
Well, er, I did black out on a ride and find out that I was ill again, but it wasn't quite so scary the second time round!
Done!
I'm still waiting for the LEL reports!
BONUS GOAL #1: I'm already back on my gym bike but will leave the road bike alone for a month. My MTB needs its brakes fixing and once that is done I will tootle along the local canal towpath and Calder Valley cycleway until I am confident that my clots are back under control.
 BONUS GOAL #2: Keep losing weight ready for my forum ride comeback. I'm below 14 stone now, about 38 pounds lighter than when I got ill last year and the weight is gradually melting away courtesy of my 5:2 fasting regime and 11 months off the beer. Another 25 pounds should do it!


----------



## the_mikey (1 Jul 2013)

My 2013 goals: 
1: To put in a 500km month
2: To ride more than 200km in a winter month (my new winter bike with mudguards should help with that!)
3: To cycle a circuit from Kirkstall Abbey, Ilkley, Otley, Kirkstall Abbey
4: To stop hemorrhaging money on cycling kit!


----------



## middleagecyclist (1 Jul 2013)

ColinJ said:


> ...11 months off the beer.


Bloody hard work. Well done.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jul 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> Bloody hard work. Well done.


I do miss the beer, but it wouldn't be a good idea for me to be knocking back the pints while I am this fragile!

It has saved me a lot of money, and I feel (and look) much better for the weight loss. When I first got back on my bike, I could feel it straight away as soon as I started to go up any kind of slope. I felt very unfit and slow, but I didn't feel that extra weight dragging me back downhill.


----------



## Hip Priest (1 Jul 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> 1) 4000 miles again
> 2) Do the Virgin Cyclone full route (104 miles)
> 3) Get up Crawleyside Bank without putting a foot down


 

1) I'm ahead of schedule
2) Done!
3) Not tried this yet - Need to lose some weight


----------



## jowwy (1 Jul 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> Bloody hard work. Well done.


i'm 5yrs off the alcohol now and dont miss it one bit


----------



## middleagecyclist (6 Aug 2013)

Another update.

*Jan 5th. Get a place for the LEL! (fingers crossed). *
Pre July - an SR. _I've done a 200 and 400, did not finish a 600 but learnt a lot. Couldn't do the 300 due to a job interview._
*Spring. N+1 audax bike A shiney red Hewitt Chiltern. Very nice.*
*April. First FNRtt**C** York to Hull. A fine ride.*
*June/July. Boys weekend S2S (Whitehaven to Sunderland). Got the boys w/end beer cycle crawl 100 miler this weekend.*
*July/Aug. LEL.* 
Jan-Dec. Imperial century a month. _Jan, Feb, March, April, May, June, July and August centuries done._
After August. Lighten up on the cycling a bit! *Looks like i'm going to fail on this. Need to do a 300 and 600 to complete the SR. Going to be cycling hard and far while I can. Maybe lighten up for the winter?*


----------



## ianrauk (6 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Do less cycling.....


 


Well this has gone out of the window looking at my ticker...


----------



## philinmerthyr (6 Aug 2013)

I met my 2013 cycling goal on Sunday. I completed the RideLondon 100.


----------



## Norry1 (29 Dec 2013)

Norry1 said:


> Now we are in the last month of the year, I'm thinking about my cycling goals for 2013.
> 
> 1. Do the Century a Month Challenge
> 
> ...




Well, just about time to take stock.

1. I managed the Imperial Century a month challenge - good stuff
2. I didn't make a 1000 mile month
3. I love my Cyclocross bike, but didn't do any cyclocross racing
4. Probably a tiny bit better at mechanics than at the start of the year
5. I beat 50 mph a few times this year, the best being coming down from the Col de Glandon 
6. I beat my best annual mileage of 5,207. I'm on 5,561 and will probably do a few more. I've also done 560 turbo miles so far.

So not bad overall - hows about the rest of you?


----------



## middleagecyclist (29 Dec 2013)

*Jan 5th. Get a place for the LEL! (fingers crossed). *
*Completed an SR by end of season*
*Spring. N+1 audax bike A shiney red Hewitt Chiltern. Very nice.*
*April. First FNRttC York to Hull. A fine ride.*
*June/July. Boys weekend S2S (Whitehaven to Sunderland). Got the boys w/end beer cycle crawl 100 miler this weekend.*
*July/Aug. LEL.*
Jan-Dec. Imperial century a month. Jan, Feb, March, April, May, June, July and August centuries done. Failed. Dropped out in October due to illness. There's always 2014 though!
*After August. Lighten up on the cycling a bit!* (Well, September anyway).


----------



## ianrauk (29 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Do less cycling.....



2012 10801 miles
2013 10786 miles

I was successful in my cycling goal...............just..
BUT....there is still a few days to go....I must not............I must resist.......


----------



## Norry1 (29 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> 2012 10801 miles
> 2013 10786 miles
> 
> I was successful in my cycling goal...............just..
> BUT....there is still a few days to go....I must not............I must resist.......



I'd have to beat it - couldn't resist


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (29 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> 2012 10801 miles
> 2013 10786 miles
> 
> I was successful in my cycling goal...............just..
> BUT....there is still a few days to go....I must not............I must resist.......


I would also have to nip out for a ride round the block.....
What was the main reason for wanting to cycle less ?


----------



## ianrauk (29 Dec 2013)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I would also have to nip out for a ride round the block.....
> What was the main reason for wanting to cycle less ?



Because I cycle to much according to Mrs Ian.
Not that she ever moans when I do go cycling mind.


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Dec 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Cycle in a foreign land (only done Wales, so far  ). *Check*
> Perhaps cycle an Alpine pass - maybe Stelvio? *Fail *- did the Pyrenees but nowt super famous
> Sub 24 min 10 mile TT. *Fail *- only rode one but shot a 24:08 so not _too_ shabby
> Race and finish in the points. *Check* and *Fail*
> Improve PBs by 30 secs, on Box Hill & Ditchling. *Fail* (24 secs improvement on Box) & *Fail *(2 secs on the Beacon)



Summary: C+ Could do better


----------



## Norry1 (29 Dec 2013)

I think you're being a touch harsh on yourself SD. I'm thinking a B


----------



## busdennis (29 Dec 2013)

busdennis said:


> 1. beat this years total of 1736 (should be easy as only really started cycling in the summer)
> 2. get below 15 stone. (current weight 16st 8, weight loss this year 1 st)
> 3. get under 26 mins for a 10mile tt (best time this year 27min 47sec)
> 4. complete a 100 mile ride (best this year was 60)


 
numbers 1 3 and 4 smashed with a total milage over 4k, 10 mile TT at 22.51 and imperial mile in the bag
regarding 2 i did get under 15 stone in late summer/autumn but will be entering 2014 closer to 16


----------

